# zte AC8710 modem



## marub (Jul 26, 2008)

i was using tataphoton connection in zte AC8710 usb modem. now i want to use it for other network like Aircel, Vodafone etc. how can i know it support those network or not. please suggest me. and tell me how can i configure it for other network.


----------

